# I5 2500k



## Andrei23 (Feb 14, 2011)

hey peeps, by how much would you say that an i5 2500k outperforms an x4 955 clock per clock?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 14, 2011)

Impossible to compare, because memory controller is in cpu.


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2011)

i5 2500K Reviews:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_2500K_GPU/
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei7_2600k_and_corei5_2500k/
http://www.guru3d.com/article/core-i5-2500k-and-core-i7-2600k-review/
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/intel-core-i5-2500k-917570/review
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4083/...ore-i5-2600k-i5-2500k-and-core-i3-2100-tested

PII 955 x4 Reviews:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenom2_955/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/980/1/
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2754
http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-phenom-x4-945-and-955be-processor-review-test/

Read, compare, decide.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 14, 2011)

Dont know how much it outperforms it by, by It will definately oc higher with lesser volts, less power consumption..A little more expensive but worth it IMO.
Reviews show it to be faster than a 920 core for core.

Im currently sitting with my 2500k @ 4.5GHZ with 1.27V stable as can be.. Maxed it out @ 4.8GHZ with 1.32 V.. Havent pushed higher but will it will definately bench 5GHZ NP.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting my i5 2500k and p8p67 tomorrow, I'm coming from a 1090T@4GHz so I'll share my thoughts on it tomorrow


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Getting my i5 2500k and p8p67 tomorrow, I'm coming from a 1090T@4GHz so I'll share my thoughts on it tomorrow



Nice looking forward to your results... Seems like SB is getting no love on tpu:shadedshu

Ive owned tons of cpu including 920, 955 ,c2ds etc. There has been not other setup that ive owned before, that made 4.5GHZ OC so freakin easy.. 

Have fun with it


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 18, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Nice looking forward to your results... Seems like SB is getting no love on tpu:shadedshu
> 
> Ive owned tons of cpu including 920, 955 ,c2ds etc. There has been not other setup that ive owned before, that made 4.5GHZ OC so freakin easy..
> 
> Have fun with it



I can understand the lack of people going for the platform but TBH I only run one wd 640 black at the moment and the most I'll stretch to is an added ssd for a boot/os drive in the future, so the degradation is not really an issue with me. Once I have used the DVD drive to install windows it will get disconnected and thats it. I'm hopefully aiming for a nice steady 4ghz oc at stock volts but we will see how it goes  Better bandwidth from my memory, lower power consumption and more frames....um, yes please


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I can understand the lack of people going for the platform but TBH I only run one wd 640 black at the moment and the most I'll stretch to is an added ssd for a boot/os drive in the future, so the degradation is not really an issue with me. Once I have used the DVD drive to install windows it will get disconnected and thats it. I'm hopefully aiming for a nice steady 4ghz oc at stock volts but we will see how it goes  Better bandwidth from my memory, lower power consumption and more frames....um, yes please



  Defintaley understandable, but its only ports 2-5 on Sata3 ports, otherwise the rest are good. 
My P67 has 10 SATA ports, so I have boot drive and dvd drive on Port 0-1, then my storage drives are on Sata2 ports which I have 5 to spare. Not a big deal IMO.


Trust me though 4GHZ is just a warm up, I think 4.5GHZ is what 4GHZ was for previous processors. I mean the odds are it will bench 5GHZ NP 

This thing blows any cpu out there besides 980x etc.
 But core for core the fastest processor no doubt

Im attacking this thing over the weekend and see what I can squeeze out of it...

P.S forgot to mention temps, the temps are the greatest...load never passes high 50's on air at 4.5ghz ...lol


----------



## Undead46 (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't forget that you're giving up Hyper Threading if you get the 2500k instead of the 2600k.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 18, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Don't forget that you're giving up Hyper Threading if you get the 2500k instead of the 2600k.



 I'm not worried, it's a nice upgrade either way  Any help or links to sandy bridge overclocking methods would be very much appreciated guys.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out XS, for the thread on your particular motherboard.. There is also a 4.5 to 5GHZ stable club, and there is plenty of inspiration.

Low volts, low temps, high clocks FTW..


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 18, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Impossible to compare, because memory controller is in cpu.



???? i sware AMD have had there memory controller on the CPU since 2006 / Athlons? 


how are they not compare able?


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/intel_corei7_2600k_and_corei5_2500k/5.htm
Overclockers Club always has useful reviews. They pushed the i5 2500K to 4.7 GHz. (interestingly, actually further than the i7 2600K)
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/07/how-to-overclock-the-intel-core-i5-2500k/2
This is also useful; it explains what all the BIOS overclocking settings do.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 18, 2011)

These were my results with a 2500k that I just sold. Getting ready to test a 2600K now. No worries about degradation either, since almost all manufacturers are offering advance RMA with free shipping. Problem solved. The only issue I have is the ability to fine tune a cpu and memory overclock with BCLK. You never know what you could truly squeeze out of either. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139180


----------



## Zen_ (Feb 18, 2011)

I upgraded from a 955 to 2500k. Not that scientific but in BC2 and synthetic benchmarks (3DMark, Super Pi etc.) it is significantly better and overclocks 800 MHz more than the 955 with a smaller heatsink.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats a nice thread thanks Paulie. The fastest CPU i will have owned in my life


----------



## Frizz (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

I currently have my i5 at 45x multi / 13000vcore / 1.100 vtt qpi 

when I put a 47x+ multi my computer boots but the clocks reset automatically, is this because my PSU doesn't have enough power? It's the same when I try to overclock my RAM, currently its at 1333mhz when I put it to 1600mhz all the clocks reset, it's bugging the hell outta me.

EDIT: RAM is okay now for some reason after I updated my BIOS to F6, still can't reach 5ghz though.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Randomflip what voltage are you running your memory at mate? Got my rig all setup today, I'm at 4.5GHz like yourself but I've only just set my memory to 1600 @ 1.6v but keep seeing stuff about "it's bad to run memory over 1.5v with sandy bridge" Is that true? Also is there any software out there at the mo that can give me accurate figures on current voltages?


----------



## Frizz (Feb 19, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey Randomflip what voltage are you running your memory at mate? Got my rig all setup today, I'm at 4.5GHz like yourself but I've only just set my memory to 1600 @ 1.6v but keep seeing stuff about "it's bad to run memory over 1.5v with sandy bridge" Is that true? Also is there any software out there at the mo that can give me accurate figures on current voltages?



I followed a guide to get my clocks and they set a standard of 1.65 for their ram as well so I assume its alright. But yeah hopefully someone can confirm this. Uhh to monitor voltage I'm not too sure, I'd imagine you'd be best off to use whatever came with your mobo else you can try Lavasys EVEREST but I think that its been discontinued.


EDIT:WAIT I JUST CHECKED, I remember why my comp wouldn't boot at 1600mhz before it was because I changed the voltage to 1.65.. DONT TO IT just to be safe, left mine on auto and shows as 1.5 at BIOS.

EDIT2: I set it to 1.5volts and I can boot into windows and play games just fine on 1600mhz, patriot RAM has been really good to me.

Sorry bout the typing, using a really non responsive wireless keyboard atm


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Feb 20, 2011)

The recommended value doesn't mean the max safe. The recommended for LGA 1366 was like 1.525 on the whitepapers but 1.65 was perfectly safe. From what I've seen up to 1.65 is fine and even 1.67 so I wouldn't worry as long as you're at or below 1.65.

I've been using AIDA64 for my Voltage readings and they seem to be quite accurate.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Lethalrise750 said:


> The recommended value doesn't mean the max safe. The recommended for LGA 1366 was like 1.525 on the whitepapers but 1.65 was perfectly safe. From what I've seen up to 1.65 is fine and even 1.67 so I wouldn't worry as long as you're at or below 1.65.
> 
> I've been using AIDA64 for my Voltage readings and they seem to be quite accurate.



Thanks alot for your useful post. I have been using hw monitor from the sandy bridge reviewers kit but will try AIDA. I'm currently at 45x100bclk and have noticed that under heavy heavy load like the cpu test in 3d mark 06 that i get voltage spikes of 1.38, most of the time it remains under 1.35v. i have load line enabled in the bios. I'm seeing people who are running 4.5 with 1.32volts. Is there a way to disable Load line calibration in my bios or get those max volts down at the same clock? Thanks


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Thanks alot for your useful post. I have been using hw monitor from the sandy bridge reviewers kit but will try AIDA. I'm currently at 45x100bclk and have noticed that under heavy heavy load like the cpu test in 3d mark 06 that i get voltage spikes of 1.38, most of the time it remains under 1.35v. i have load line enabled in the bios. I'm seeing people who are running 4.5 with 1.32volts. Is there a way to disable Load line calibration in my bios or get those max volts down at the same clock? Thanks



You should find loadline calibration where your overclocking option are in the bios. Maybe instead of disabling loadline, you should just decrease your vcore. Loadline helps prevent your vcore from dropping too low under load.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> You should find loadline calibration where your overclocking option are in the bios. Maybe instead of disabling loadline, you should just decrease your vcore. Loadline helps prevent your vcore from dropping to low under load.



That's the thing. I have found it but no option to disable that I can see. Just Auto,Regular,Medium, High, Ultra High and Extreme. I have it set to regular at the moment 

EDIT - Just read your edited post Paulie and my LLC actually powers up to what it needs rather than down.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Thanks alot for your useful post. I have been using hw monitor from the sandy bridge reviewers kit but will try AIDA. I'm currently at 45x100bclk and have noticed that under heavy heavy load like the cpu test in 3d mark 06 that i get voltage spikes of 1.38, most of the time it remains under 1.35v. i have load line enabled in the bios. I'm seeing people who are running 4.5 with 1.32volts. Is there a way to disable Load line calibration in my bios or get those max volts down at the same clock? Thanks



To disable it, change it from auto to Regular in bios and it will disable it. If you're using a fixed voltage(aka Manual and not Offset) try setting it to High or Ultra High and it should give you near the exact voltage you put into bios.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Lethalrise750 said:


> To disable it, change it from auto to Regular in bios and it will disable it. If you're using a fixed voltage(aka Manual and not Offset) try setting it to High or Ultra High and it should give you near the exact voltage you put into bios.



Ooh ok, gonna try that now. Thankyou and will report back in a bit....I am currently using offset rather than manual so will have to change that, thanks.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> That's the thing. I have found it but no option to disable that I can see. Just Auto,Regular,Medium, High, Ultra High and Extreme. I have it set to regular at the moment
> 
> EDIT - Just read your edited post Paulie and my LLC actually powers up to what it needs rather than down.



Right. But if you decrease vcore, it will not spike as high when it is under load. I like load spiking slightly more than going BSOD because vcore drops too low when the cpu is stressed.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

OK just entered 1.32 in manual cpu voltage. Set LLC to High, booted up and tried prime 95. It shot straight to 1.39v???? From your post Paulie should I try lowering my vcore then and see how that goes?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> OK just entered 1.32 in manual cpu voltage. Set LLC to High, booted up and tried prime 95. It shot straight to 1.39v???? From your post Paulie should I try lowering my vcore then and see how that goes?



Put it on medium, and set cpu voltage to 1.30v. If 1.30v is stable after testing, then try to bring it down a little more. I THINK my 2500K was able to do 4.5 on just 1.26v.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Scratch that  When I had entered the manual CPU voltage I hadn't pressed enter which meant it didn't accept the value entered DOH!! I have now changed it to 1.32 and LLC to high and running prime currently it's showing min voltage 1.32, max 1.33.....let's see how it goes!! Thanks for your help guys, PS Sandy Bridge Effin rocks. Boot up times even without an SSD are so swift.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Scratch that  When I had enterd the manual CPU voltage I hadn't pressed enter which meant it didn't accept the value entered DOH!! I have now changed it to 1.32 and LLC to high and running prime currently it's showing min voltage 1.32, max 1.33.....let's see how it goes!! Thanks for your help guys, PS Sandy Bridge Effin rocks. Boot up times even without a SSD are so swift.



What are your temps like in prime? You really shouldn't need that much vcore for 4.5 on that chip. If you prime ok for 15-20 minutes, lower the vcore one step, then test again. It's always good to get the vcore as low as possible and still be stable. It will keep your temps down. Better yet, run LinX for 20 cycles each time. It's fast, and if you pass 20, you are at least reasonably stable.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> What are your temps like in prime? You really shouldn't need that much vcore for 4.5 on that chip. If you prime ok for 15-20 minutes, lower the vcore one step, then test again. It's always good to get the vcore as low as possible and still be stable. It will keep your temps down. Better yet, run LinX for 20 cycles each time. It's fast, and if you pass 20, you are at least reasonably stable.



Yeh I just saw that as a good starting point and if it's successful i will try tweaking it from there. As regards temps, I'm using a Corsair A70 with a push/pull setup but the fans are going through the resistors so they are silent and running at slower speed (I hate a noisy PC) Temps on Prime at the minute are loading around 65c. Whats the max safe temp you guys are working around for your chips?

EDIT - Still going strong on Prime, will try for a bit lower after a ciggie break.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh I just saw that as a good starting point and if it's successful i will try tweaking it from there. As regards temps, I'm using a Corsair A70 with a push/pull setup but the fans are going through the resistors so they are silent and running at slower speed (I hate a noisy PC) Temps on Prime at the minute are loading around 65c. Whats the max safe temp you guys are working around for your chips?



General rule of thumb is to stay out of the high 70's for stability testing. Supposedly, these chips have a 100c tjmax. and will throttle at 90c but they are 32nm chips, and I have to believe they are more sensitive to heat than Nehalem. If you are staying in the 60's you are doing fine. However, I gotta think if you can get under 1.30v, you'll find load temps in the mid to high 50's. My 2600k under a Venomous-X stays under 55c at 4.5 1.29v.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmm my chip is shooting up to 90+ degrees during linx at 4.8ghz 1.42 VCORE on my cooler .. that is with LLC at level 1.

 I can't even get a decent overclock without LLC on, so with LLC at level 1 or 2 it gives the proc more VCORE overall right?...

The max I'm benching at the moment without LLC is 4.2ghz, that is where my wall is and I can get that stable using less than 1.3vcore with around 50+ degrees load. 4.3ghz won't even boot at the same voltages


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> General rule of thumb is to stay out of the high 70's for stability testing. Supposedly, these chips have a 100c tjmax. and will throttle at 90c but they are 32nm chips, and I have to believe they are more sensitive to heat than Nehalem. If you are staying in the 60's you are doing fine. However, I gotta think if you can get under 1.30v, you'll find load temps in the mid to high 50's.



Looks like I am going for a higher overclock tonight then  BTW, I had to downgrade my GTX 460 to a GTS 450 to help fund these new parts. I pulled 23,500 in 3D Mark 06 with my 1090T@4GHz and GTX 460 @920/1830/200. This chip at 4.5GHz has managed to get a 21,000 3DMark Score out of the GTS 450  Would love to see what it could have done with my superclocked 460

That said every game I have tried so far is so smooth, actually smoother than before and GTA IV at max settings plays like a friggin dream


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Hmm my chip is shooting up to 90+ degrees during linx at 4.8ghz 1.42 VCORE on my cooler .. that is with LLC at level 1.
> 
> I can't even get a decent overclock without LLC on, so with LLC at level 1 or 2 it gives the proc more VCORE overall right?...
> 
> The max I'm benching at the moment without LLC is 4.2ghz, that is where my wall is and I can get that stable using less than 1.3vcore with around 50+ degrees load. 4.3ghz won't even boot at the same voltages



What you have to remember is the closer you get to the chips limit, the more vcore it will need every step of the way. The problem with Sandy Bridge is the enormous clock speed increments every time you push it further. So, if your board has a ton of vdroop, loadline is preventing it from dipping to low. 

That 1.42v is really high for these chips. I know you like that 4.8ghz, but you are so much safe at 4.6 and something like 1.374v...just my 2 cents.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Randomflip - i have internal PLL voltage disabled and also PLL voltage I have reduced down to 1.7250. That helped alot with temps and stability. 

EDIT - Prime is still running like a champ so I'm just going to try 4.6 at the same settings


----------



## Frizz (Feb 20, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> What you have to remember is the closer you get to the chips limit, the more vcore it will need every step of the way. The problem with Sandy Bridge is the enormous clock speed increments every time you push it further. So, if your board has a ton of vdroop, loadline is preventing it from dipping to low.
> 
> That 1.42v is really high for these chips. I know you like that 4.8ghz, but you are so much safe at 4.6 and something like 1.374v...just my 2 cents.





LifeOnMars said:


> Randomflip - i have internal PLL voltage disabled and also PLL voltage I have reduced down to 1.7250. That helped alot with temps and stability.
> 
> EDIT - Prime is still running like a champ so I'm just going to try 4.6 at the same settings




Thanks I could probably drop it by setting LLC to level 2 but im not sure what that'll do for the chip itself. This is kind of ridicolous though since I only need 1.315vcore for 4.5ghz to boot and bench


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's a question. So I have my LLC set to Ultra High which means the voltage is still deviating a tiny little bit from what I set in the bios when loaded. Are there any negative effects other than added heat to setting my LLC at Extreme? Would it affect anything other than the volts passing through the CPU or any adverse affects to other parts such as the PSU?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Here's a question. So I have my LLC set to Ultra High which means the voltage is still deviating a tiny little bit from what I set in the bios when loaded. Are there any negative effects other than added heat to setting my LLC at Extreme? Would it affect anything other than the volts passing through the CPU or any adverse affects to other parts such as the PSU?



There is no adverse affects from small spikes in voltage, however ultra high may give you to much, and heat the the chip for no good reason. Remember, you only want the voltage as high as it needs to be and no higher. I wouldn't set it beyond medium...if medium is basically eliminating vdroop. That is all LLC is designed to do.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 20, 2011)

This is odd.. I get the 0x124 error randomly when I'm just doing things on the desktop although it seldom happens. Whats whack is that I can pass 25 LinX runs with 0 errors, could I be pushing my PSU too hard? I mean to be quite honest I don't think 750watts is enough for 2x 6970's, 5x HDDs, 6x 120mm fans, 1x 200mm fan and an i5 clocked at 4.5ghz plus 1x cathode light ..


----------



## Zenith (Feb 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I currently have my i5 at 45x multi / 13000vcore / 1.100 vtt qpi
> 
> ...



Try F6a bios. I will give you CPU PLL option, enable it and you will probably get 4.9GHz with 1.300ish volts on CPU.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for that Zenith, I don't seem to have as good a chip as Paulie had but I'm trying to tweak the hell out of it for the very best voltage/temps combination After reading what you put I raised my CPU PLL to 1.78 which has now enable a 4.7GHz overclock, extreme LLC, which gives me an idle core voltage of 1.34v and loads at 1.38v. Max temps were 70c after an hr and a half and proved to be stable for that time. I have gamed for a bit today and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like this 2500k is a winner,
5GHZ // 1.38Vcore // LLC L3 //PLL overvoltage enabled//
temps maxed around 71C before I opened the case then they dropped off around 6C lol.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice now print screens of your whole bios


----------



## Zenith (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice volts for 5GHz, mine wants a little bit more than 1.4V.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

Here you go..Going to start tweaking voltage thru offset mode, hopefully I will be able to lower volts somehow. Still have to fine tune settings (hopefully lower some). 











Edit: figured out why bclk was wavering below 100, didnt disable Spread spectrum. Slipped my mind


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Here you go..Going to start tweaking voltage thru offset mode, hopefully I will be able to lower volts somehow. Still have to fine tune settings (hopefully lower some).
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/IMG-20110220-00017.jpg
> 
> ...



I was joking but fair play mate


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I was joking but fair play mate




haha, i was wondering why you wanted to see them ..seeing you have a different mobo


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm just deciphering your settings now  Does your LLC power up to what is needed or down?


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

What I know about this board and my chip , is that llc L1 is a no no..llc L2 gives me Bsod's.. seems like L3 is the sweet spot. 

I believe it powers it downward..


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

Very interested in the relevance of your turbo settings. Are you understanding the changes or is it based on someone elses settings? That's really the only difference from my settings from what I can see.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

I see no difference with it it overvolted, just tweaked it as a safety measure. I figure it will not do any harm, and could help with an extra cushion on stability when turbo kicks in.


----------



## Zen_ (Feb 20, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Looks like this 2500k is a winner,
> 5GHZ // 1.38Vcore // LLC L3 //PLL overvoltage enabled//
> temps maxed around 71C before I opened the case then they dropped off around 6C lol.



Wait until you run LinX with the AVX extension (req SP1). I could do 5 GHz under 1.4v too in the low 70's but using AVX it shot up to over 85C after just a few passes.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 20, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Wait until you run LinX with the AVX extension (req SP1). I could do 5 GHz under 1.4v too in the low 70's but using AVX it shot up to over 85C after just a few passes.



Heard about it, still on SP0 though.

Have you tried max multi on your chip yet?


----------



## Zen_ (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope, in all honesty I backed it down to 4.5 GHz with auto voltage a few days ago after 4.6 GHz with a fixed 1.37v crashed while rendering in photoshop with some other stuff going. 4.5 is the highest it will boot with auto voltage and I do kinda like that is drops down when the CPU is throttled.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 20, 2011)

I have dropped back down to 4.5 also after I had a bsod @4.7. I think my chip just likes too many volts, either that or I'm just not understanding the finer points to overclocking sandy bridge. Still, at 4.5ghz it's certainly no slouch and as the platform matures and a little more info comes out perhaps I will grasp those little tweaks which could enable a better overclock.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (Feb 21, 2011)

3dsage, thank you for posting your settings... I was able to drop my VCore needed for 4.8 by a good 0.015v lol.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 22, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have dropped back down to 4.5 also after I had a bsod @4.7. I think my chip just likes too many volts, either that or I'm just not understanding the finer points to overclocking sandy bridge. Still, at 4.5ghz it's certainly no slouch and as the platform matures and a little more info comes out perhaps I will grasp those little tweaks which could enable a better overclock.



My chip does need more than some but I finally have a stable 4.7GHz overclock. It needs 1.37v for that but thats fine and temps max out at 71c on the hottest core after a 2hr prime session. Considering I'm really only using my sytem for gaming that's not a problem and it just goes to show that reading up on the finer details for overclocking does help alot.

(I would still like 3DSages chip though, 5GHz @1.38v...insane ) Off now to install service pack 1 and get some AVX loving.


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 23, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> My chip does need more than some but I finally have a stable 4.7GHz overclock. It needs 1.37v for that but thats fine and temps max out at 71c on the hottest core after a 2hr prime session. Considering I'm really only using my sytem for gaming that's not a problem and it just goes to show that reading up on the finer details for overclocking does help alot.
> 
> (I would still like 3DSages chip though, 5GHz @1.38v...insane ) Off now to install service pack 1 and get some AVX loving.



Props on the overclock, temps are ideal imo...
4.7GHZ is Still a beast 

BTW How much does your SB core temps differ? I have one core that is about 4-6C cooler than the other cores on load


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 23, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Props on the overclock, temps are ideal imo...
> 4.7GHZ is Still a beast
> 
> BTW How much does your SB core temps differ? I have one core that is about 4-6C cooler than the other cores on load



About the same temp variation for me mate on the cores. Gaming wise though the temps are so low and thanks for the props  Have you tried GTA IV on this chip yet.....it friggin flies


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 23, 2011)

Have tried GTA IV yet, but I have noticed temps are low while gaming..
And I believe anything will fly with SB clocked past 4.5GHZ


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 23, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> ???? i sware AMD have had there memory controller on the CPU since 2006 / Athlons?
> 
> 
> how are they not compare able?


They are. Whoever said that was just straight wrong. 



Im not an AMD or Intel guy, but I can say that any SB hands any similar cored (#) AMD its head on a platter. Bulldozer anyone?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 23, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Have tried GTA IV yet, but I have noticed temps are low while gaming..
> And I believe anything will fly with SB clocked past 4.5GHZ



True but I'm on a lowly GTS 450 at the moment. I cannot wait to pair this chip up with a smoking card and an SSD


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 23, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> True but I'm on a lowly GTS 450 at the moment. I cannot wait to pair this chip up with a smoking card and an SSD



 We are on the same page, Im still using Xfire 4850's...
..C300 SSD and 6950 2GB soon hopefully


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 23, 2011)

3dsage said:


> We are on the same page, Im still using Xfire 4850's...
> ..C300 SSD and 6950 2GB soon hopefully



Abso-furrmarking-lutely


----------

